# Cemetery Buck



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Saw this buck the other day while at a graveside service at a downtown SLC cemetery...

Crazy big!!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice buck. I'd shoot that guy.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

I'm looking for the meat locker buck.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'd say he may have found his final resting place...


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I have plenty if pic of him and his double main beam brother been watching them for years. That is a great picture of him he has a big harem!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Great pic! I have watched those deer for years and am amazed at how big they have gotten. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have not seen him, but heard of the ridiculous patrol watching him 24-7 through January waiting for his antlers to drop. Thanks for sharing! I now better appreciate why they were so patient.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

This old boy is probably the great or g-great grandson of the one someone...believe me, I'am not going to call him a hunter...stuck and arrow in a fews years back. As for the antler hounds...these guys are worse than a bunch of woman at a Walmart opening day sale. The mighty shed hunter guy that finds and claims the sheds is no better than that poacher that brags that he shot a really big buck (in the cemetery)...they both are a little misguided if they think this resembles hunting...be it for live critters or their sheds dropped in the wild.
Tex...did you want to chime in on shed hunting at this point?


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd feed him an arrow.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

That's an awesome buck! Love seeing these kinda posts.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

He is my favorite buck to stop and see when I go up to the VA. There are many other smaller bucks in there and tons of does. When I go through there it is like a drive through zoo. They are so calm and just used to everyone. When you drive by you can see them next to the fence daily laying on the lawn. Pretty cool to see. Glad he found that place and that the staff hasn't had them removed.


----------

